# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Dennis Wolf!!!!!!!!

## frignugs

HOLLY F&CK this guys crazy. Man i knew he was huge, but did anyone expect him to come in this shape???? unreal, i know the guy could use some bigger calfs, but at his size, symmetry, conditioning and small waiste, he should clearly be the MR. O, IMO!!! MAN, crazy....heres some pics

----------


## frignugs

another back shot..........just unreal

----------


## frignugs

These are from the pre judging too guys of this years mister O, forgot to put that in.....

----------


## frignugs

WOLF vs. RONNIE. honestly guys, u know theres something messed up with pro competition BB these days if ronnie finishes ahead of him..which is most likely going to happen.


Dexter is looking incredible too! (i think he or Vic deserve the title, cause obviously wolf wont be put in the mix, pisses me off)

Melvin Anthony chilling lookin tip top too...

----------


## frignugs

Ronnies body is just gone fellas....obviously its been fading over the years....his back is sooo sloppy, compare his right and left lat..

----------


## frignugs

Comparisons of the "big guys" front double bi 

Should have threw dexter in here, but lets face it, at his size he just wont make it...shame..

----------


## frignugs

Comparison of the back double bi........ ill let you guys be the judge........

----------


## frignugs

keep in mind alot can change for tomorrow nights finals......F4ck im tired, im out!

----------


## bigtomo1

i agree dennis wolf is my favourite,i dont like the look of todays bbs with the bloated bellys but dennis has none of this,nice tight waist with full set of abs,fantastic symetary,hope he places where he deserves.

i think ronnies days are numbered..

----------


## nofear

No doubt about it, the Big Bad Wolf is lookin huge. He is a force to be reckoned with.

----------


## soulstealer

> No doubt about it, the Big Bad Wolf is lookin huge. He is a force to be reckoned with.


Ya too bad Frignugs is right Wolf has no shot... he'll place far away from what he deserves...

----------


## nofear

U r so right! I am getting sick of the politics that surround the O. Everybody knows about it and talks about it, but sit on their a$$ and do nothing to change it. These guys work too hard to fall victim to the money machine. Sorry about the rant

----------


## JayCutler

How tall is Dennis? I read he is 5'11 but aint Ronnie like 5'10'' - 5'11''

----------


## frignugs

Aswers vary on this discussion....no way is ronnie 5"11, not even 5"10 i think... I know that's what it says (that he's 5"11) on one of his web sites and there is no way, i remeber checking this out b4. I beleive Denis is atleast 6'0, possibly even 6'1...ill look into it more and find out. Good question, something stinks forsure doesn't it??? hah, you can't fool your height!

----------


## Anavar Man

The weights are fairly acurate with these guy'sa but they are way off on there heights. According to that picture if Ronnie is 5' 11'' then Wolf is 6' 3''.
I thought Wolf looked insane he should of gotten third.

----------


## soulstealer

> The weights are fairly acurate with these guy'sa but they are way off on there heights. According to that picture if Ronnie is 5' 11'' then Wolf is 6' 3''.
> I thought Wolf looked insane he should of gotten third.


I second you bro Wolf looked amazing.....

----------


## domeyeahaigh

wolf looked amazing he surprised everyone this year, cant wait to see him next year.

----------


## bigtomo1

yes but he still got robbed as usual..

----------


## Amorphic

wolf will be a strong contender in coming years, he can only improve from here on out

----------


## Swifto

Jay looks horrible. Should never have won. Condition was completely off, no more size than last year. Shouldnt have even got 2nd if you ask me.

----------


## Fordfan01

> Jay looks horrible. Should never have won. Condition was completely off, no more size than last year. Shouldnt have even got 2nd if you ask me.


nope should have been third dexter looked much better than jay if u ask me

----------


## eacman65

wolf should have def placed higher than coleman, ronnie didnt look so good. Not a good note to end a career on

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

dont get me wrong--I like jay but if it were about physique alone........dex should win IMO.... wolf is looking good but has some spots to bring up before he will be de-throning anyone. Vics condition was much better than jay & his soft glutes..it should have been vic,dex,jay,wolf,ronnie(only b/c hes ronnie) IMO. keep in mind...the BIG sign says.... MUSCLETECHS 2007 OLYMPIA....... jays sponsor. nuff said.

----------


## pimpdawgin

> How tall is Dennis? I read he is 5'11 but aint Ronnie like 5'10'' - 5'11''


Alright, I know I'm going to catch heat for thi,s but here goes:
Looking at this pic reminded me that I don't understand why Ronnie is as successful as he is. Yes, his back is sick, his traps are ridiculous and he has huge legs. But, he is not balanced. His abs are weird looking, and his chest always looks warped or something. There are plenty of other competitors with almost the same muscle mass, who have way better definition, balance and perfect looking abs/chest. Just my 0.02. Anyone agree?

----------


## PROTEINSHAKE

the ronnie in the pic you have there isnt the ronnie in his prime -thats for sure.

----------


## asianhulk_83

I'll agree wolfe should of been higher. If it was to be true I would have had no issues with Victor, Dexter, or Wolfe winning this year's O. Milos said it best the O is judged by name and not body... sad but true.

----------


## quarry206

i'm starting to wonder why Mr O is the big contest each year anymore... they aren't judged on looks are size and quality.... its all done by hype and selling tickets.. in the past five years there has been questions over the whole judging process

----------


## frignugs

> i'm starting to wonder why Mr O is the big contest each year anymore... they aren't judged on looks are size and quality.... its all done by hype and selling tickets.. in the past five years there has been questions over the whole judging process



ya gotta go waaaaaaaaaay farther back than that.......been going on since arnolds days

----------


## Amorphic

considering how there have only been 11 seperate winners since 1965 you should get the idea about how the judging process works

----------


## bigdog123

what are there cycles !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
give them to me nowwww lol

----------


## BigToMCaT

Sick looking, Wolf has unlimited potential.

----------


## Common

Ein neues deutsches Biest! I love his body

----------


## britbb

> Alright, I know I'm going to catch heat for thi,s but here goes:
> Looking at this pic reminded me that I don't understand why Ronnie is as successful as he is. Yes, his back is sick, his traps are ridiculous and he has huge legs. But, he is not balanced. His abs are weird looking, and his chest always looks warped or something. There are plenty of other competitors with almost the same muscle mass, who have way better definition, balance and perfect looking abs/chest. Just my 0.02. Anyone agree?


I totally disagree.

You are looking at a pic of an injured 44 odd year old ronnie coleman.

He was injured in 2006 and you could really see the atrophy in 2007.

Have a look at 2 versions of ronnie and you will see someone that TOTALLY DOMINATES everyone else. The 1999 ronnie coleman and the 2003 ronnie coleman.

Ronnie in his prime was unbeatable in: front double biceps, rear double biceps, most muscular, front lat spread, rear lat spread and side chest. 7 totally unbeatable poses.

He had absolutely sick condition every year he won, striations in glutes, crazy hamstring definition, striated triceps, incredible shape for such a big guy.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2vP-XhOahos

Ronnie was the king, take the 1999 ronnie and he destroys everyone on stage now.

----------


## britbb

> wolf should have def placed higher than coleman, ronnie didnt look so good. Not a good note to end a career on


I think it was a perfect note to end his career on.

He knew he was injured and wouldnt win, he didnt care about placing, he just wanted to compete one last time on the olympia stage and this time for HIMSELF, not for a career. He could go on stage and compete for the love of the sport that he has...then get the true recognition of his achievements by the largest cheer in the crowd of the whole night and a standing ovation after his speech.

The people who were there that night got to see the greatest bodybuilder ever stand up and take to the olympia stage for his last time, that was a good moment...money well worth it.

Its just a shame that the best physique (victors) didnt win on the night.

I feel sorry for victor because it cant be nice to know that you have the best physique on stage but you arent placed in 1st. Jay was well off but they still gave it to him, vic didnt look suprised either...i certainly wasnt suprised with the decision as i was watching it live...i knew it was the WRONG decission but i knew it was what the judges would call, was just waiting for the cutler name to be announced as winner, all he had to do was turn up.

The only one that looked nervous was jay, because he knew that victor looked better than him, respect to victor for taking it like a champ tho, he knew the judges wouldnt give it to him. Still, respect to jay, its not his fault that the judges gave him the title again when he didnt deserve it, he is an incredible bodybuilder, seems to be recieving a lot of negative criticism as of late but its not his fault that a load of judges give him the prize instead of victor, thats just the way it goes i guess.

----------


## Renesis

Well said.

----------


## hothat

We love Dennis and hope he will be the first german Mr.O.
But he has time.Maybe in 2 or 3 years he will get the chance to win the contest if he constantly improves and does not ruin his physique like so much athletes have done in the past.

----------


## S.P.G

fvck me he’s a animal

----------


## raw12

> I second you bro Wolf looked amazing.....


wolf is amazing.

----------


## C-heavyweight

> Alright, I know I'm going to catch heat for thi,s but here goes:
> Looking at this pic reminded me that I don't understand why Ronnie is as successful as he is. Yes, his back is sick, his traps are ridiculous and he has huge legs. But, he is not balanced. His abs are weird looking, and his chest always looks warped or something. There are plenty of other competitors with almost the same muscle mass, who have way better definition, balance and perfect looking abs/chest. Just my 0.02. Anyone agree?


i don't think that Ronnie looks that bad i do have one thing to say......IF DENNIS WOLF DOES NOT WIN OLYMPIA IN 2009, I'M GONNA BE PISSED!!!!!!!! he has a great small waist, broad chest and shoulders and proportioned limbs. He is large but carries a balanced look for his height.

----------


## vishus

great pics, wolf should be placed higher this next olympia. if he comes in condition he'll ether take over or be runner up for sure

----------


## tprop

er ist besser als alle!!!!!!

----------


## tprop

Der Deutschmann ist der Fuhrer

----------


## tprop

Ich werde Anabolikum essen!

----------


## tprop

Dont hate Hitler hat Anabolikum gemacht!

----------


## trainhrdrthnu

hes a beast/

----------


## nickbcd

genetic freak, so much hard work went into that body

----------


## frank358fr

I call photoshop for the Ronnie pics theres something going one here!

----------


## Ashop

> HOLLY F&CK this guys crazy. Man i knew he was huge, but did anyone expect him to come in this shape???? unreal, i know the guy could use some bigger calfs, but at his size, symmetry, conditioning and small waiste, he should clearly be the MR. O, IMO!!! MAN, crazy....heres some pics


AMAZING physique!

----------


## skeldno

HaHa spammer!!! Find another site mate! 

1 Those prices are shit
2 Your banned
3 Your banned
4 Your banned!!!
5 Your not welcome here!

----------


## GGallin

Looks like ronnie had a wicked back tear

----------

